# Abitur Präsentation



## Discman (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin damit im richtigen Bereich im Forum!   

Ich hab dieses Jahr Abitur/Matura und dazu gehört eine Präsentation in einem Hörsaal mit einer Projektgruppe, Beamer, PC, Pinwände etc.

Da seit ich dort in die Schule gehe jede Präsentation in PowerPoint abgehalten wurde, dachte ich darüber nach ob es nicht interessanter wäre einmal vom PowerPoint wegzukommen, ich glaube nämlich das ich die Effekte von diesem Programm schon auswendig kann. Also die Standard Effekte, wirklich beschäftigt hab ich mich noch nicht ob es da noch zusätzliche Möglichkeiten gibt.

Meine Frage ist jetzt welche Alternativen es zu PowerPoint gibt, mir fällt jetzt spontan nur Flash ein mit einem ActionScript für das "weiterschalten" zwischen den Folien bzw Text-Animationen die man in MovieClips verpackt.

Kennt jemand eine bessere Lösung immerhin wäre Flash sehr umständlich wenn man während der Präsentation einmal zu oft "Enter" drückt und man zur falschen Folie wandert,
das wäre dann etwas peinlich.   

lg

disc


----------



## hpvw (3. Februar 2005)

OpenOffice hat auch ein PowerPoint entsprechendes Programm, wenn es Dir im Wesentlichen darum geht, eine Alternative zu MS zu zeigen.

Wenn es Dir darum geht, alles bunter und beweglicher zu machen, als PowerPoint ermöglicht, kannst Du ja auch überlegen, ob Du als Basis trotzdem PowerPoint nimmst und als OLE-Objekte Animationen zum Beispiel aus Flash (bin mir nicht sicher, ob das mit Flash direkt geht, müßte man mal ausprobieren) oder Videos einbindest.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Du kannst Dir in Flash doch die Navigation frei gestalten; ob mit Enter, den Cursortasten oder der Maus. Was sollte da der Nachteil gegenüber PP sein? Zudem könntest Du eine Zeitsperre setzen, so dass z.B. innerhalb von 5 Sekunden nicht zur nächsten Folie navigiert werden kann.... eine Präsentation in Flash setzt allerdings auch (sogar mehr als PP) Fachwissen über das Programm voraus, wenn es "etwas her machen" soll. (Allerdings gibt es auch für Flash Vorlagen für Präsentationen)

Gruß
.


----------



## hpvw (4. Februar 2005)

Ach ja, eine Sache noch:
Nach etlichen Vorlesungen die ich gehört habe und auch einigen Vorträgen, die ich halten musste, weiss ich, dass es nicht immer von Vorteil ist, alles möglichst bunt und effektreich zu gestalten.
Vorträge ohne Effekte wurden durchweg besser bewertet, als die mit einfliegenden Texten oder anderen Effekten. Und Vorlesungen ohne Effekte konnte wir besser folgen, als denen, wo der Dozent zeigen wollte, welche Funktionen er alle in PP entdeckt hat.
Das Wesentliche ist die Größe der Schriftart und, dass man Listen mit Stichworten anstatt Fließtext verwendet. Man soll ja auch noch was vortragen und damit die Stichpunkte, die nur zur Übersicht dienen, erläutern. Bei Fließtext braucht man keinen Vortragenden mehr und wenn alles bunt ist und hüpft, lenkt das vom Inhalt ab (die Kriterien erinnern doch ein bisschen an Webseiten ).
Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn es dem Wesen nach eine Werbeveranstaltung ist, da muss in der heutigen Zeit alles multimedial sein. Dann geht es aber auch nicht um den Inhalt, sondern nur um die Präsentation.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## da_Dj (4. Februar 2005)

Flash bietet sich am ehesten an, und verklicken kannst dich auch bei PP. Medi8tor koennte noch eine Alternative sein, aber mich persönlich koennte nichts von Flash abhalten


----------



## Discman (4. Februar 2005)

Danke erstmal für die vielen "Nachtaktiven" Antworten   

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es möglich ist von Flash etwas in PowerPoint einzubinden, ich glaube eher nicht. Interessant wäre Flash für die Übergänge von einem zum nächsten Kapitel das bedeutet:

Kurze "Einleitungsanimation" - Unternehmensgründung
dann doch eher Powerpoint ähnlich aufgebaut die Unterkategorien zu denen man dann spricht und dann wieder eine Animation für den nächsten Hauptpunkt "Marketing" etc.

Die Animation würde die Zuschauer ablenken bis das nächste Projektmitglied am richtigen Fleck neben dem Computer ist, es geht eher um den Wechsel zwischen den Projektmitgliedern der sonst eher leise und mit voller Aufmerksamkeit der Zuschauer vollzogen wird.

lg

disc


----------

